# Hershey Syrup



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Found this on another site.

*Hershey's Syrup*

1 C. Sugar
1 C. Water
.5C. Cocoa Powder
1tsp Vanilla extract
1 pinch Salt

Add your water and sugar, bring to a simmer. Once sugar is dissolved, add cocoa powder and salt. Boil for 2 min, then bring to a simmer and stir until it is the desired consistency. Use a spoon to dip some out and let it cool to test consistency. When it's "right", remove from heat and let cool slightly, then add your vanilla extract. Pour it into a pint sized jar to about 1/4" of the top, then put the lid on. It will seal the jar as it cools to room temp.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

How did you know that I was just thinking about this today?

I was thinking, something that we could even put over biscuits when the shtf to make us feel good....

Do you think it would be ok to store on the shelf?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Sausage gravy, creamed chipped beef, or creamed ground beef would be great, but I don't know if it can be canned or how long it would stay good. It does definitely stick to the ribs!! Mmmm!!!!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Sausage gravy, creamed chipped beef, or creamed ground beef would be great, but I don't know if it can be canned or how long it would stay good. It does definitely stick to the ribs!! Mmmm!!!!!


You could certainly can your sausage or ground beef. If you had a jar of beef you could shred the beef as well. The white sauce could be made with flour and powdered milk.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You're going to be my grandsons best friend, he loves the stuff!

His momma's going to pretty peeved, getting him loaded up on sugar, Grandparents Revenge!



UncleJoe said:


> Found this on another site.
> 
> *Hershey's Syrup*
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

DJgang said:


> Do you think it would be ok to store on the shelf?


I know the plastic bottle of Hershey's says to refrigerate after opening but I've never done it. But then it only lasts me a month or so.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Sausage gravy, creamed chipped beef, or creamed ground beef would be great, but I don't know if it can be canned or how long it would stay good. It does definitely stick to the ribs!! Mmmm!!!!!


Balls Blue Book got a recipe fer chicken ala king which got flour in it, so I see no reason that yall couldn't do sausage gravy er chipped beef. However, ya would prolly have ta make em a bit thinner then ya would normally.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Found this on another site.
> 
> *Hershey's Syrup*
> 
> ...


I have made this before, the kids loved it. I can't remember if I refridgerated it or not. I believe I did though.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't see a whole lot there ta go bad. Ya got sugar, should last a real long time, water, same, vanilla extract, same, salt, same, cocoa powder, does it ever really go bad?

I would thin in a jar this should keep quite a spell. Sides, ya would most likely eat it before it would have a chance ta really spoil.

In hard times ya could make half batch's so ya don't have to much sittin round.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I know the plastic bottle of Hershey's says to refrigerate after opening but I've never done it. But then it only lasts me a month or so.


And I read a couple years ago, Hershey's moved to Mexico--so thanks for the recipe. I now don't need Mexican Hershey's; and I do know how to buy generic syrup, but making my own works for me:congrat:.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

For me, sweet and sour sauce is expensive and a rip-off..I only use a little and since I don't use it weekly, storing for a long time is a problem..I found a home made recipe if you want:

Mix 1/3 cup white vinegar, 4 TB brown sugar, 1TB ketchup, 1 tsp soy sauce.
Bring to a boil. Remove....Mix 2 tsp cornstarch with 4 tsp water, add to thicken.

Haven't tried it yet, so you're on your own!:ignore:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder how many people know how to make vinegar, ketchup, soy sauce, etc from scratch...just curious


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

JayJay said:


> And I read a couple years ago, Hershey's moved to Mexico--so thanks for the recipe. I now don't need Mexican Hershey's; and I do know how to buy generic syrup, but making my own works for me:congrat:.


Yep the plant went to Mexico. so we have not bought a Hershey product since that time. No matter what the price. The packaging use to say produced in Mexico or something like that now most say Product of Hershey. So this recipe is welcomed into this household of two.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I wonder how many people know how to make vinegar, ketchup, soy sauce, etc from scratch...just curious


I don't.  but I imagine I can google.....putting on my list to do


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I wonder how many people know how to make vinegar, ketchup, soy sauce, etc from scratch...just curious


A fair few ... that I know of.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

have recipes for all of the above. have a girlfriend that makes a mean catsup, red and green.


----------

